# Church Recommendations: Vancouver, BC



## ClayPot (Jul 1, 2010)

What churches would you recommend in Vancouver, BC (preferably downtown)? I will be there in a few weeks on business, without transportation, but would like to worship at a good church on the Lord's day.

I found this church: Central Presbyterian Church Vancouver BC Canada

but I know nothing about it. This one sounded okay: Hope Reformed Church of Vancouver :: 

but is probably a little too far away. Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jul 1, 2010)

There are a couple of PCA churches in Vancouver. It looks like Grace Vancouver is in the downtown area.

Grace Vancouver


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 1, 2010)

The downtown area of Vancouver is slim pickings when it comes to good Reformed/Presbyterian churches. The PCA churches mentioned above are your best options if you want to stay close to the downtown area. The options widen as you go further east into the Fraser Valley. There are a good number of Canadian Reformed Churches beginning with Surrey and moving east through Cloverdale, Langley, and Aldergrove. The Surrey church would be about a 45 minute drive from downtown Vancouver.


----------



## ClayPot (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the responses guys!


----------



## Jack K (Jul 1, 2010)

ericfromcowtown said:


> There are a couple of PCA churches in Vancouver. It looks like Grace Vancouver is in the downtown area.
> 
> Grace Vancouver



I don't know about this church, but I heard their senior pastor speak at a conference last month. I was very encouraged by the gospel. He has a strong emphasis on how the good news of Jesus and the doctrines of grace compel us to personal holiness and kingdom service.


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 1, 2010)

These churches are listed on Johnny Farese's RBC directory

Sovereign Grace Fellowship 
Jonathan Thomas, Pastor 
Box 2633 
Prince George, B.C. 
V2N 4T5

Free Grace Baptist Church of Chilliwack 
Butler, James 
Porter, Cam 
45592 Wellington Avenue 
Chilliwack, B.C. V2P 2E6 
Canada 
(604) 795-2686 (Church Office) 

Elder: Porter, Cam 

Deacon Steve Lawson 

Free Grace Baptist Church | A Reformed Baptist Church in the Fraser Valley


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 1, 2010)

rbcbob said:


> These churches are listed on Johnny Farese's RBC directory


 
Prince George is a 10 hour drive from Vancouver. Chilliwack is about two hours out from downtown Vancouver.


----------



## ClayPot (Jul 1, 2010)

Guido's Brother said:


> rbcbob said:
> 
> 
> > These churches are listed on Johnny Farese's RBC directory
> ...


 
So you're saying I might not be able to walk? Or maybe I just need to get up REALLY early in the morning.

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------




Jack K said:


> ericfromcowtown said:
> 
> 
> > There are a couple of PCA churches in Vancouver. It looks like Grace Vancouver is in the downtown area.
> ...



Google Maps seems to show that there is a bus that will run right by my hotel and drop me off just a short walk from the church. Sounds like this may be the best option. It'll be fun. I've never been to a Presbyterian church before! Seriously.


----------



## dannyhyde (Jul 2, 2010)

Faith Presbyterian Church, pastored by Thomas Goodwin scholar, Dr. Mark Jones.

2581 East 45th Avenue,
Vancouver, BC V5R 3B9
604.438.8755
[email protected]


----------

